# Road trippin'



## jman (Aug 5, 2016)

For those of you who road trip and/or do good deal of driving I will make a suggestion. In our 70D we took a road trip to Madison, WI from Massachusetts. The ease of the trip with supercharging and Autopilot was fantastic, as long as you can stand the people you are travelling with....road trips are amazing in this vehicle. 
If you are looking to upgrade features on the Model 3, I ask you to think about this....
Consider buying a CPO or privately owned Model S or X. 
Free supercharging for like of vehicle, if you travel a lot that could be serious savings...
More room to pack people/stuff in, even sleep in...
Screen is spilt for those wanting to see two different selections at same time, music and nav, calendar and music, full screen nav, ect, 
Easier access for items in the trunk than Model 3.
If you add enough features to the Model 3, the cost will come closer to a CPO/used Model S, so costing less upfront with excise tax would be another benefits.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

jman said:


> For those of you who road trip and/or do good deal of driving I will make a suggestion. In our 70D we took a road trip to Madison, WI from Massachusetts. The ease of the trip with supercharging and Autopilot was fantastic, as long as you can stand the people you are travelling with....road trips are amazing in this vehicle.
> If you are looking to upgrade features on the Model 3, I ask you to think about this....
> Consider buying a CPO or privately owned Model S or X.
> Free supercharging for like of vehicle, if you travel a lot that could be serious savings...
> ...


I don't know if this puts me in the minority, but I always prefer the heavily optioned brand new car over the lesser optioned higher level vehicle and/or a used vehicle.

To find an S/X in the $40s or $50s is tough. It's probably going to be in the 4 year old range.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I don't know if this puts me in the minority, but I always prefer the heavily optioned brand new car over the lesser optioned higher level vehicle and/or a used vehicle.
> 
> To find an S/X in the $40s or $50s is tough. It's probably going to be in the 4 year old range.


Fully agree. I would be spending $56,500 on the 3 (minus fed credit and hopefully the partial state sales tax exemption drops it by $10,380). Where is there a Model S with the new AP hardware, premium package, paint, upgraded wheels and zero miles of wear and tear for $46,122?


----------



## vita10gy (Sep 12, 2017)

"Free" super charging (even if we can set aside the fact that there's nothing free about it if it's a big reason you spend $20,000 more on an S, or give up this that and the other on a new 3 to get a CPO S) is REALLY over valued by people, IMO. I'm not an owner, so I admit it's possible I'm just not seeing how great it is, but....

Tesla doesn't really charge much for the "not free" SCing in a lot of areas.

Couple that with the fact that most people shouldn't be SCing a lot in the first place and just when is it people think they're going to make up all that money $8 at a time? "Traveling a lot" kind of doesn't even cover it.

I could seriously see myself spending $20 a year on supercharging.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm thinking about looking for an older Model S in 2-3 years to replace the Leaf. Something with the free lifetime supercharging, good range, and AP1 (or 2). Maybe a 90D?


----------



## jman (Aug 5, 2016)

Good points by all, I was stressing the lifetime supercharging because if you keep a car for a decade and do many miles that cost, even the cheap cost of SC does add up. There are many S out there in the 50's range, granted not a many with Autopilot, but the OTA's for the most part apply to all vehicles.
Our 70D black, SC for life, tan next gen interior, upgraded LTE from 3G, cyclone rims, Autopilot 1, tinted windows, yacht flooring, cow bells....we will sell when our 3 arrives and will prob sell for low 50's high 40's depending on when we sell..expect our 3 here in mass late winter. Knowing how long many people will have to wait, if maxing out on a 3, will end up costing at least 50, and that may not include Autopilot/full self driving which cost more, depending on tax incentives...many people especially on east coast won't get it until summer fall of next year...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

jman said:


> many people especially on east coast won't get it until summer fall of next year...


many people on the east coast are slated in the Oct-Dec window (obviously Oct is now 'out the window', but still) that's not summer/fall next year, that's the next few months from now - right @SoFlaModel3 
those getting it next fall are those wanting to wait for AWD or that did not reserve in the first 300k. for that matter, there are people that reserved this summer with April-June delivery windows!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> many people on the east coast are slated in the Oct-Dec window (obviously Oct is now 'out the window', but still) that's not summer/fall next year, that's the next few months from now - right @SoFlaModel3
> those getting it next fall are those wanting to wait for AWD or that did not reserve in the first 300k. for that matter, there are people that reserved this summer with April-June delivery windows!


I would say I am as East Coast as it gets and I'm Nov - Jan!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> many people on the east coast are slated in the Oct-Dec window (obviously Oct is now 'out the window', but still) that's not summer/fall next year, that's the next few months from now - right @SoFlaModel3
> those getting it next fall are those wanting to wait for AWD or that did not reserve in the first 300k. for that matter, there are people that reserved this summer with April-June delivery windows!


Georgia peach here, non employee, non Tesla owner selecting RWD, big battery and I am seeing March-May.

Dan


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Georgia peach here, non employee, non Tesla owner selecting RWD, big battery and I am seeing March-May.
> 
> Dan


Just to make sure - you did not reserve day 1, right?


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Just to make sure - you did not reserve day 1, right?


Oh no, forgot to mention that...April 25th reservation.

Dan


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Oh no, forgot to mention that...April 25th reservation.
> 
> Dan


so post 300k


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> so post 300k


Probably not, but I am pleasantly surprisedby the Spring estimate.

Dan


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Probably not, but I am pleasantly surprisedby the Spring estimate.
> 
> Dan


by the second weekend of April, they were at 325k reservations


----------



## jman (Aug 5, 2016)

If you are not a tesla owner or employee you will NOT be seeing your vehicle this nov-January, on east coast, not sure what brownies your eating..not sure what math people are using...at most 5,000 week by December, and many of those will go to employees/owners, so even though it says Oct- dec for me, I am realistic and expect it late winter, maybe earlier. The design studio isn't even up for owners why would I think I will get it in a month or so? Already just about November...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

jman said:


> If you are not a tesla owner or employee you will NOT be seeing your vehicle this nov-January, on east coast, not sure what brownies your eating..not sure what math people are using...at most 5,000 week by December, and many of those will go to employees/owners, so even though it says Oct- dec for me, I am realistic and expect it late winter, maybe earlier. The design studio isn't even up for owners why would I think I will get it in a month or so? Already just about November...


My $0.02.

We're all speculating right now.

Customer deliveries were expected to begin in late October. They haven't.

Let's assume they are anywhere from 2-4 weeks behind. Now if they ramp to 5,000/week faster than initially planned they easily make up for being behind during the slow production period. If they ramp slower it goes the other direct.

My best guess is to plan on getting the car 1-2 behind whatever it migh have been.

With my November - January window, in my mind I reset to a January - March window.

Mind you first production vehicles are literally all identical outside of exterior paint and wheel choice, so things can move very quickly once the cars are "ordered" by customers.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

I still see Late 2018 here in Europe so no change. 
Our first road trip from SW France to our Italian apartment with Midnight S≡R≡NITY would be welcome by June ‘19...


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

I may have calculated this wrong, but I estimate about $16/full charge on the LR model 3 at the 20 cents per kWh cost at the superchargers. Even if you ran through a full charge at exclusively superchargers for an entire year it would still only cost about 1600 bucks. Most people will be charging at home and other cheaper chargers and won't need to do a full charge multiple times per week. It would take like 20-30 years to make up the difference in cost of the Model S if you only factor in supercharging.

Like others said, I would prefer a brand new loaded model 3 over a base model used Model S. There's actually a few things on the Model 3 that I prefer even if I had an option.


----------



## George K (Feb 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> so post 300k


I have a Feb to April estimate ,reserved March 31 as soon as on line reservations opened, l think it was around 11pm. EST. I will be picking up at Tesla store in Raleigh NC.


----------

